# [Free Game] Pave The Way - Join the incredible puzzle adventure in a rush for treasure!



## Planemo (Jul 15, 2013)

Game is a logical puzzle with the arcade elements the essence of which is to help the main hero of game to pave the way throughout 80 entertaining levels to an ancient tomb with treasures!

*Promo video*:






*Google Play [Free]*: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.planemo.PaveTheWay

Game mechanic is simple: avoiding enemies (or killing them whatever you want), collecting stars and solving the additional tasks, trying to pave the way to the finish portal. But the main character can move only from an obstacle to obstacle therefore it is necessary to consider carefully your route, as you can not return in the same way back.

*Screenshots*:


----------

